# 5th Annual Home Winemaker Showcase



## bchilders (May 5, 2013)

Grapestompers Home Winemakers showcase is comming.

http://www.grapestompers.com/newsletter/Stomper_2013_03.pdf

I was lucky to take a blue ribbon last year for a red Malbec


----------

